# Best 9w saltwater rod for under $500



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking to pick up a new 9w before my annual trip to NOLA this fall. I’d like to stay at $500 or less. What’s everyone opinion.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

i really like my TFO BVK, it compares very favorably to more expensive rods. Break it and they will fix or replace it for $35.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

See if you can find a sage xi3. Should be pretty easy in your budget. It's a hell of a rod, especially the 9 wt.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I second the Xi3 recommendation. I have one in a 9wt i picked up used and it is an awesome rod


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

X3 on the Xi3. Very good rod especially for what you want to use it for.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I paid under $500 for a used gloomis crosscurrent glx in great shape.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Scrather said:


> i really like my TFO BVK, it compares very favorably to more expensive rods. Break it and they will fix or replace it for $35.


I'm anxious to try out the new TFO Axiom II X, heard good things, but the BVK is a great rod. I also love the TFO Mangrove in a 9.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

BVK is great up to 8 wt., 9 and up I get Axiom or Mangrove in TFO.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

You'll get a lot of different answers. All great choices. You really need to cast the rod with the line and load you'll use to know which one will blow your dress up. That's the key to true happiness.......


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thomas and Thomas Zone is a great rod under $500.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd guess Scott is probably going to clear out the remaining Meridian stock over the next few months as they start delivering Sectors. Not sure if they'll dip below $500 but I'd bet they'll come close and the #9 Meridian is a wonderful stick.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Tailer said:


> I'd guess Scott is probably going to clear out the remaining Meridian stock over the next few months as they start delivering Sectors. Not sure if they'll dip below $500 but I'd bet they'll come close and the #9 Meridian is a wonderful stick.


When they introduced the meridian they sold all the s4s for $200 a piece so meridians might get down below $500


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Tailer said:


> I'd guess Scott is probably going to clear out the remaining Meridian stock over the next few months as they start delivering Sectors. Not sure if they'll dip below $500 but I'd bet they'll come close and the #9 Meridian is a wonderful stick.


 I’ve fished the 8w Meridian. Great rods! I’ll keep an eye out for the price drop. Any idea when that’ll happen?


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Canebrake51 said:


> Thomas and Thomas Zone is a great rod under $500.


Heard that’s a solid stick. Thanks


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

A. Fluker said:


> I'm a great believer in the 2nd hand rod market.....infact I think if no fly rods were made today we would still have enough great rods to last us a hundred years....but thats another story. At $500 the choice is endless, Sage, Scott, Loomis, Redington all made great rods in the past that to me are still great rods today. I still use old Rplx and Scott sts rods ive had 20yrs plus. Redington made some great fly rods that seem to have been forgotten. If you want new and a warranty then yes the TFO rods are good value.......but some of those old rods leave them standing.


I’m not opposed to a second hand rod. My current 8w is a RPLX that I sent back to Sage and they replaced in ‘19. I may have a lead on a demo X or Igniter that’ll fit in the budget.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Igniter is amazing but a new one is pricey.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

The Redington Crux 9 weight is a very nice rod. They seem to be mostly overlooked here.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

8 wt NRX is on sale at Trident Fly Fishing.

Maybe you can find a similar deal on a 9 wt elsewhere.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> 8 wt NRX is on sale at Trident Fly Fishing.
> 
> Maybe you can find a similar deal on a 9 wt elsewhere.


ughhhhh why did I have to read this!! lol


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

LowTideFly said:


> ughhhhh why did I have to read this!! lol


Enjoy.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hank said:


> The Redington Crux 9 weight is a very nice rod. They seem to be mostly overlooked here.


I was looking at those but read a lot of reviews that said that they’re heavy compared to other sticks. My local shops don’t have a wild selection to choose from so putting one in hand is out of the question.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Davo406 said:


> I was looking at those but read a lot of reviews that said that they’re heavy compared to other sticks. My local shops don’t have a wild selection to choose from so putting one in hand is out of the question.


Heavy is a matter of perspective especially over the past 5 years.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Davo406 said:


> I was looking at those but read a lot of reviews that said that they’re heavy compared to other sticks. My local shops don’t have a wild selection to choose from so putting one in hand is out of the question.


I don't find mine particularly heavy. Its a great casting rod with a true-to-weight line. I think some set-ups might feel heavy or sluggish when over lined. My 9 weight Crux did, but a proper line fixed that.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

If you already have the 8wt, why the 9 vs. 10? I totally get that you can land any redfish that swims with a 7wt but as someone that spends a smidge more than an average amount of time in the marsh.. A 10wt is an indispensable tool in my arsenal. When the wind is cranking, the water is dirty, and you’re going with the heavily weighted brick through the kitchen window approach for those big girls riding low in 3ft of water there’s no rod I’d rather have.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Listen to what Caleb said. Its spot on.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Have actually cast the 10 wt T&T Zone at juvenile tarpon. Great rod for big reds, under $500. Actually prefer the Zone to my 10 wt Exocett.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> If you already have the 8wt, why the 9 vs. 10? I totally get that you can land any redfish that swims with a 7wt but as someone that spends a smidge more than an average amount of time in the marsh.. A 10wt is an indispensable tool in my arsenal. When the wind is cranking, the water is dirty, and you’re going with the heavily weighted brick through the kitchen window approach for those big girls riding low in 3ft of water there’s no rod I’d rather have.


In those conditions you may as well just wait while they swim towards the boat and drop the anchor on their head and tail em out. Redfish are the dumbest fish Ive ever fished for, they have the worst eyesight and lack of self preservation I've ever seen. Now your getting into line weights.....8, 9, 10....so as you know there is a percentage up and down on any line size by grains. What happens when the 8 is closer to a 9......and the 10......is closer to a 9? All happily sold by the manufacturers and all legal.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> If you already have the 8wt, why the 9 vs. 10? I totally get that you can land any redfish that swims with a 7wt but as someone that spends a smidge more than an average amount of time in the marsh.. A 10wt is an indispensable tool in my arsenal. When the wind is cranking, the water is dirty, and you’re going with the heavily weighted brick through the kitchen window approach for those big girls riding low in 3ft of water there’s no rod I’d rather have.


The idea was to pair my Everglades with the 9w or 8w, and setup my Back Country up with either the 7


Caleb.Esparza said:


> If you already have the 8wt, why the 9 vs. 10? I totally get that you can land any redfish that swims with a 7wt but as someone that spends a smidge more than an average amount of time in the marsh.. A 10wt is an indispensable tool in my arsenal. When the wind is cranking, the water is dirty, and you’re going with the heavily weighted brick through the kitchen window approach for those big girls riding low in 3ft of water there’s no rod I’d rather have.


Only because my Everglades is rated for up to 9w and I don’t currently have a larger reel.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Davo406 said:


> The idea was to pair my Everglades with the 9w or 8w, and setup my Back Country up with either the 7
> 
> Only because my Everglades is rated for up to 9w and I don’t currently have a larger reel.


Ah. That plan makes perfect sense then


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, if the meridian is about to go on clearance, that’s something worth holding out for.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Davo406 said:


> The idea was to pair my Everglades with the 9w or 8w, and setup my Back Country up with either the 7
> 
> Only because my Everglades is rated for up to 9w and I don’t currently have a larger reel.


If it were me I'd get the 10wt and worry about the reel later. Or not at all. The rod won't know if you put 10wt line on an Everglades. There is just so much more you can do with the 10wt. The sacrifice you will make in backing is negligible.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

8’4” 10wt meridian on sale, redington behemoth, profit.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Does any one know if they will be closing out old meridians?
I Checked the website and didnt see anything yet.


----------



## j1231f (Nov 27, 2012)

Sage is really good (2nd hand salt) would be in your budget. But the TFO Mangrove it a solid choice. Plus their warranty is probably one of the best.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Also, if the meridian is about to go on clearance, that’s something worth holding out for.


We hope it is. I have a someone looking into it for me. Do you know for sure if and when this is happening? What do you think they’ll go for?


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Davo406 said:


> I’ve fished the 8w Meridian. Great rods! I’ll keep an eye out for the price drop. Any idea when that’ll happen?


I own the 8wt Meridian. It is easily the best rod I have ever cast and gets lots of love from anyone on my boat who swings it. But good luck on a price drop. That rod is worth every penny and they know it.

Someone else mentioned the Thomas and Thomas Zone. I fished an 8wt of this rod this weekend and really liked it. It wasn't quite as stiff as the meridian (or the next rod I mention below), but had great power and feel. For the price, I may have to pick one up at some point as a second rod on my boat behind the Meridian.


For your budget in the 9wt category, I would look at the Echo EPR. I personally own this rod and this it's as good as any rod twice the price. It's fast, accurate, and sends a tight loop with big flies. Do yourself a favor and don't overlook this rod in your hunt. If you can find one and cast it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Cleve (Aug 21, 2015)

I second the Echo EPR.


----------



## Wvidal (May 8, 2016)

Get a recon. I have it in 8 and 10wt and they are both great bang for your buck rods. https://m.orvis.com/category/recon-fly-rods/14TS/


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

The ECHO EPR is a very good option. The Waterworks Lamson Saltwater Series is taking Florida by storm with many high performance casters. It won last year's Tampa Big Gun which says a lot as some of Florida's best casters go to that competition. Do yourself a favor and make sure you cast a WW Salt series before you buy. it will feel significantly lighter and faster than most of the rods listed on this thread.


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

So what if some of Florida's best casters were having a bad day on the competition date? What if some of the worlds best casters were not there? That is the ugliest fly rod Ive seen since I looked at some of the Loomis rods. Just more hype and hysteria as usual.


----------

